# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  احذر .. إياكَ أن تتلاعب بمشاعر الفتيات.

## محمد جمعة الحلبوسي

تذكر دائماً ( مَن يعمل سوءً يجزى به ) والجزاء من جنس العمل، وأن الله يمهل لا يهمل، فاحذر أشد الحذر من عقاب الله ، وإياكَ من محقرات الذنوب فإنهن يجتمعن على المرء حتى يُهلكّنه.
أخي المسلم – إن كنت صاحب غيرة وشرف، إياكَ إذاً أن تتلاعب في مشاعر الفتيات، فإنها من المعاصي والذنوب والأمور المحرمة في الإسلام، ولتكن على حذر، فالأمر جد خطير.
وأسوق لك قصة تبكي العين الخاشعة، وينفطر لها القلب المؤمن قصة من الواقع ... عساك تعتبر (هذا الشاب لعب بعواطف ومشاعر فتاة ، تكررت المشاعر الكاذبة والعواطف الخدّاعة لتصبح المتغافلة سجينة سهلة للهدايا المتبادلة وللهواتف المتأخرة من الليل والرسائل الغرامية والمعاكسات المسجلة ، لتصبح وسيلة ضغط جيدة !! ليسلب بها أعز ما تملكه ! وما هي إلاّ لحظات حتى تركها وحدها تعاني العار والفضيحة ، وقد انهمرت دموعها التي انهمرت من قبل فرحة بمعرفته !! ومرت الأيام وانقضت، وكلٌ ذهب في طريقه، وبعد أعوام ليست طويلة عاد ذلك الذئب البشري إلى بيته في منتصف الليل منهكاً من العمل؛ ليُفاجئ بما لم يتوقعه ! إنها الفضيحة والعار الذي ألحقه بتلك الفتاة، يسري إلى بيته إلى أعز أحبائه . نعم ، فلقد وجد ابنته تعاني ما عانته تلك الفتاة !! ) 
فكما تدين تُدان ! فهذا ليس بالأمر الغريب !!
إن الزنا ديّن فإن اقرضته ... كان الوفاء من أهل بيتك فاعلم
من يزن فـي قوم بألفيّ درهم ......فـي أهـله يُزنى بربـع درهـم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> فكما تدين تُدان ! فهذا ليس بالأمر الغريب !!
> إن الزنا ديّن فإن اقرضته ... كان الوفاء من أهل بيتك فاعلم
> من يزن فـي قوم بألفيّ درهم ......فـي أهـله يُزنى بربـع درهـم


مع تقديري لكم ،، غير صحيح أنه ( كما تدين تدان ) وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالأعراض !
هذا عين الظلم أن يؤخذ الولد بجريرة أبيه ..
والله عز وجل يقول - في الحديث القدسي - ( : يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي وجعلته بينكم محرما .. ) .
لا أدري لِم يسعى بعضنا في التشكيك بـ بنات العصاة ، أو الفجرة .
ألا يوجد مواعظ زاجرة غير أمر التشكيك هذا !
ألا نستطيع أن نخوفهم بالله دون الإضرار بالأبرياء ؟
وفقكم الله .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=10880

----------


## أبو الفداء

> هذا عين الظلم أن يؤخذ الولد بجريرة أبيه


بارك الله فيك، هذا المعنى الذي قررتيه ليس بلازم، ولا ينتهض به الاعتراض على معنى (كما تدين تدان)! فابتلاء الرجل بوقوع الزنا أو انتهاك العرض في بعض أهل بيته لا يلزم منه ظلم ذلك الذي وقع في تلك الكبيرة أو وقع عليه ذلك الأمر من أهل بيت الزاني! ليس الولد بمظلوم ما دام قد وقع فيما وقع فيه باختياره، فآذى أباه بذلك كما أراد الله له.. ولا البنت مظلومة إن ابتلاها الله باغتصاب أو بالزنا أو بنحوه.. فهذا لوالدها عقوبة (جزاء من جنس العمل) كما أنه بها بلاء في نفس الوقت ولا إشكال! فليس في هذا أخذ لأحد بجريرة أحد، ولا يقال إن وقوع الزاني (أو الزانية) في الزنا ظلم له (أو لها)، لمجرد أن الله جعل منه جزاءا للأب! 
ثم إن هذا الذي يزني ثم لا يتوب، على أي شيء ترينه يربي أولاده؟ لا يربيهم إلا على الدياثة والزنا غالبا (عافانا الله) .. فوقوع ذلك في أهله أمر غير مستبعد على أي حال، إلا أن يشاء الله أمرا آخر، والله أعلم.



> لا أدري لِم يسعى بعضنا في التشكيك بـ بنات العصاة ، أو الفجرة


هذا الكلام لا مدخل له هنا ولا أظنه طرأ على ذهن الكاتب أصلا! فالكلام إنما خرج مخرج ترهيب الرجل من أن تُنتهك أعراض نساء بيته كما انتهك هو أعراض نساء غيره من قبل، وحتى يرى أنه كما يكره أن يقع هذا عنده فليكره أن يوقعه هو عند غيره.. ولا يلزم من هذا الترهيب أن تكون نساؤه - ولابد - زانيات، كما لا يلزم تحقق الوعيد بجميع مستحقيه، فتأملي. 
ليس في الكلام تشكيك ولا إضرار بالأبرياء ولا شيء من هذا، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيكم



> ثم إن هذا الذي يزني ثم لا يتوب، على أي شيء ترينه يربي أولاده على أي حال؟ لا يربيهم إلا على الدياثة والزنى غالبا (عافانا الله) .. فوقوع ذلك في أهله أمر غير مستبعد على أي حال، إلا أن يشاء الله أمرا آخر، والله أعلم.
> .


إذن ماذا تقصد بـ غير مستبعد ؟؟
لم غير مستبعد من أبناء الفاجر ، ويستبعد من أبناء الرجل الصالح ؟
أليس في كلامك ظلم لأبناء الفاجر ؟ وتشكيك فيهم ؟؟
لم لا نقول ( مستبعدٌ منهم إلا أن يشاء الله أمرا آخر ) ..

----------


## أبو الفداء

> لم غير مستبعد من أبناء الفاجر ، ويستبعد من أبناء الرجل الصالح ؟
> أليس في كلامك ظلم لأبناء الفاجر ؟ وتشكيك فيهم ؟؟


لا ظلم ولا تشكيك! غاية ما أقول إن الرجل الفاسد غالبا ما يكون بيته بيت فساد، فهو يربي أولاده على فساده، وهذا أمر معلوم بالحس والمشاهدة، بل إن النص دل عليه (كما في حديث "فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه" .. ونحوه) ولا يلزم من عموم هذا المعنى دخول سائر أفراد العموم تحته.. فكم من فاجر خرج من تحت يديه صالحون وصالحات، (وامرأة فرعون أقرب مثال إلى ذهني الآن) والعكس كذلك صحيح، فتأملي الكلام بروية بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

أعتقد - والله أعلم - أن المقصود بمثل هذه المواعظ .. أمرين :

الأول .. أن الإدمان على هذه الأمور وعدم التوبة يورث التأثر في أبنائه وأزواجه !

الثاني .. أنه قد يوافق ابتلاءً في أزواجه أو أبنائه فلا يكون هناك مايدفعه من دعاء مستجاب ونحوه


فالموعظة في باب العموم صحيحة , أما على سبيل التحقيق فلا ..!


وإن كان الصواب غير هذا .. فالله أعلم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

طيب .. طيب .. شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اختي الكريمة تفولين : غير صحيح أنه ( كما تدين تدان ) وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالأعراض !
هذا عين الظلم أن يؤخذ الولد بجريرة أبيه ..
اقول: ورد حديث بهذا اللفظ
الأخ المكرم: أبو ريناد وفقه الله
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته أما بعد
فقد سألت عن حديث: ( كما تدين تدان).
الجواب:
ورد هذا الحديث بلفظ: (البر لا يبلى والذنب لا ينسى والديان لا يموت اعمل ما شئت كما تدين تدان).
أخرجه (عبد الرزاق ، والبيهقي في الزهد أحمد فى الزهد عن أبى قلابة عن أبى الدرداء موقوفًا)
حديث أبى قلابة المرسل : أخرجه عبد الرزاق فى الجامع عن معمر (11/178 ، رقم 20262) ، والبيهقى فى الزهد (2/277 ، رقم 710) . عن أبى قلابة مرسلاً .
وأخرجه أحمد فى الزهد (ص 142) من حديث أبى الدرداء موقوفا 
وهو حديث ضعيف. كما في "الكشف الإلهي" للطرابلسي (681) . "اللؤلؤ المرصوع" للمشيشي (ص: 414) .
وعليه، فإن هذا الحديث ضعيف من حيث السند كما أفاد أهل العلم، لكن هذا الحديث معناه صحيح، وعليه أدلة من القرآن والسنة، كما في قوله تعالى{ ولا يحيق المكر السيء بأهله} وقوله تعالى{ من يعمل سوءً يجز به} وقوله{ هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان} وقوله{ وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها}.وفي الحديث: (من يسر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن ستر مسلماً ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما كان في عون أخيه. رواه مسلم.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه
تخريج الحديث منقول

----------


## جمانة انس

لعل مما يقال ايضا 
ان وقوع الزنا و العياذ بالله من اهل الفاجر 
يكون 
 احيانا 
عقوبة له بسبب انتهاكه اعراض الناس
فيبتليه الله بانتهاك عر ضه
ويكون هذا في حق الاهل عقوبة  لهن ايضابسبب عصيانهن و انحرافهن ان كان تم ذلك بر ضاهن
و يكون ابتلاء واختبارا-عافانا الله بر حمته- ان كان ذلك اغتصابا -حفظنا الله بحفظه -
(ونبلوكم بالشر و الخير فتنة)

----------


## أسـامة

"قد" ينتقل الظلم ليصيب قوم بذنب آخرين... 
قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَاتّقُواْ فِتْنَةً لاّ تُصِيبَنّ الّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنكُمْ خَآصّةً  وَاعْلَمُوَاْ أَنّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إن من أكبر الكبائر أن يلعن الرجل والديه. قيل: يا رسول الله، وكيف يلعن الرجل والديه؟ قال: يسب الرجل أبا الرجل، فيسب أباه، ويسب أمه فيسب أمه :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ولكنه ليس بلازم.. فلا يمكن القول بأنها قاعدة غير مستثناه، والتحقيق: أنه يحتمل.
وأما الجزم به فمخالف للشرع والمشاهدة لأدلة أخرى.
قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَىَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فلعل (القاعدة) : أن من عمل شيئًا يجزى به، و(الاستثناء) وقد ينتقل الظلم ليصيب قوم آخرين.
قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يغزو جيش الكعبة، فإذا كانوا ببيداء من الأرض يخسف بأولهم وآخرهم. قالت: قلت: يا رسول الله، كيف يخسف بأولهم وآخرهم، وفيهم أسواقهم، ومن ليس منهم؟ قال: يخسف بأولهم وآخرهم ثم يبعثون على نياتهم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فهؤلاء لم يرتكبوا جرمًا للعقاب، إلا أن وجودهم فيهم كان سببًا للهلاك. لذا كان بعثهم على نياتهم.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محمد جمعة الحلبوسي

أنا أشكر الجميع على هذا الاهتمام وبهذه الغيرة على إسلامنا...  واشكر (الأمل الراحل ) على حرصها وخوفها على أعراض الناس ، واشكر المشرف (أبو الفداء ) على رده الجميل والذي لم يترك لي شيئا أتكلم به فبارك الله فيك .
وليعلم الجميع أن الله تعالى ليحفظ بالرجل الصالح عائلته قال ابن المنكدر (رحمه الله ) :( إن الله تعالى ليحفظ بالرجل الصالح ولده، وولد ولده، والدويرات التي حوله، فما يزالون في حفظٍ من الله وستر ) فلماذا نعتقد هذا الاعتقاد بان الله يحفظ أهل بيتنا  ببركة أعمالنا الصالحة... ولماذا لا نعتقد أن فساد الرجل يؤثر على عائلته ...  إن الوالد الذي يسمح لنفسه بالتلاعب بمشاعر الفتيات فانه بالتأكيد سيتساهل في المحافظة على أهل بيته من الذئاب مثله.
 الله أسال أن يحفظنا جميعا ويحفظ عوائلنا وعوائل المسلمين من الوقوع في المهالك ..اللهم لا تؤخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا  اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا

----------

